# Frankfurt my beloved town



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

10mm rocks


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

whoa, thx Tom kay:....frankfurt is so wonderful!!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent shots mate! Frankfurt indeed does look spectacular.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Nice city. But why does Frankfurt get the Milan treatment?...only go if you're doing business there. Has Frankfurt done anything throughout the years to become more attractive to tourists?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the photos. What lens did you use from the Taunus looking back into the city? The EXIF says 263mm. Was this IS, because I noticed your shutter speed of 1/320sec which I wouldn't dear on 200mm, let alone 263mm. Then again, mine doesn't have IS.


----------



## shoneejay (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you I miss germany sooo much and currently you poor to fly back right now!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

edubejar said:


> Nice city. Has Frankfurt done anything throughout the years to become more attractive to tourists?


^ They're going to reconstruct a quite big part of the historical (medieval) old town, which was of huge value within the whole of Europe. Its relevance was almost comparable with a city like Prague.

If anybody wants to know (and see) something more about the old town and other historical parts of Frankfurt - A quite good page I reckon:
AltFrankfurt.com - The Golden Book

Despite this Frankfurt's currently improving a lot of the city's core. They're rebuilding sculptures and renovating squares, streets, lampposts as well as historic buildings. Also many investors are accounting for improvements of the streetlife, at least it seems so. And there are probably as many hotels going up as never before. Projects like the PalaisQuartier or Opernturm increase the city's attractivity. It's not like there wouldn't be anything for tourists (the interesting Museumsufer or the partly reconstructed old town may come to mind - but it's definetly going to be better in a few years.)

Regarding your pictures Tom - a pleasure to the eye, as always! A spark of your love shines through I'd say  But would be great to have a refill of course!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ They're going to reconstruct a quite big part of the historical (medieval) old town, which was of huge value within the whole of Europe. Its relevance was almost comparable with a city like Prague.
> 
> If anybody wants to know (and see) something more about the old town and other historical parts of Frankfurt - A quite good page I reckon:
> AltFrankfurt.com - The Golden Book
> ...


Never heard this before. The reconstruction that is. I have seen photos of how beautiful Frankfurt looked before WWII.

If there is a serious project, you should start a thread about it (and PM me, so I find it ;O)


----------



## Carolus Quartus (Dec 15, 2007)

Erbsenzaehler: I beg you, Kampflamm or anybody else to start a thread on this reconstruction! If it's going to be anything close to what's going on in Dresden, it will be the best thing happening to Germany since reunification :banana:

Here are two links I found online:

http://www.frankfurt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=8657&_ffmpar[_id_inhalt]=3531800

http://tcf1.frankfurt-main.de/cms/tourismussuite/system/galleries/tcf/dok/8417.pdf


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Well, I already thought about starting an international thread. But there's still a long way to go - currently there's a huge concrete monster (Technisches Rathaus of the 80s) holding its place on the ground of the planned old town reconstruction. It'll be demolished this year or 2009, and the Altstadt's going to be build around 2010 then.
Maybe I'm going ahead to do so in some days (which doesn't mean I'd bar anybody from opening a thread about the Altstadt).

While I'm at it: You can find several *3D views of Frankfurts historical old town here*.
You can see buildings of the intended area as well as still existing and other ones there. Pretty good stuff.

And there's also a (German) forum, where you could follow the further development of the project and find many pictures as well: *APH Forum - Reconstructions and classical architecture in Germany*


Hope I could spark a bit interest in the whole development


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

nice collection of photos. some unusual views :cheers:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

I love these reflections! Nice!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Rock on FFM.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome!! 

I never really looked past the skyline of Frankfurt. It's a bigger city than I thought!


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Frankfurt never fails to captivate me! Splendid shots!


----------



## hmueller (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice Pics, Tom.
If it's ok for you, i would post some photos of Frankfurt afer WWII,
Well, all pics are from "aufbau-ffm.de"

1940-1950:










































1910:










1940-1950:

















































































































There are a "few" more pics on : http://www.aufbau-ffm.de/serie.html


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tom_Green an Englishman staying in Frankfurt or else ? 

Gr8 pics.. anyway.. I want to see ur neighborhood area . I like housing pics.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love the shots where the light reflections from the skyscrapers hit the street.

BTW, I've neever seen how badly destroyed Frankfurt was.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, it was such a beauty before the war!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

a beautiful city of yesterday and...today :cheers:


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

interesting new perspectives


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks. 
Some pics i took last sunday.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice update. Frankfurt looks great.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful city


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic stuff as always Tom :applause:


You make Frankfurt look like a nice city


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks 
Here is the second part

















































































The sports festival was held in Frankfurt at that day.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

nice pictures, tom, as usual!

the fireworks and laser show at the festival was great, i've been there yesterday, too. will post my pics of that later


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, super awesome pictures. You really know how to put the city into perspective.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

It`s been a long time. 
Now let me show you some new pics.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Like the photos, good hand wrapping the camera.


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Tom_Green said:


>


What was that? :sly:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice photos!!


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

I really like the mix with old and modern.Good photos too.


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Frankfurt. It is modern, it is clean, it has its own ambiance and even its own drink... and there are still some interesring old buildings/reconstructions too. Great pics!


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

jeromeee said:


> What was that? :sly:


obviously pillow battle mob


----------

